# How much water to give



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there

I think that my 10 week old baby is a bit constipated, she did go for a poo yesterday but today and last night she seemed like she was straining and nothing was coming out, also she is very squirmy. I know that you are meant to give them cooled boiled water but was wondering how much? She is bottle fed.

Also we are going to Oz and Thailand in 2 weeks and worrying about her getting dehydrated, should I give her water there too? Again how much. 

Thanks x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes definitely give plenty of water when over in oz and Thailand!! Funnily enough I have just returned from oz where I have family (including babies) and they are constantly offered drinks probably every hour if not inbetween the hour if your out on a hot day,  she may well go off her feeds a little and just want the cooled boiled water, for the time being I would offer maybe 2-3 oz of cooled boiled water inbetween feeds to keep her hydrated and this should help with her stools, she may not drink all of it but if she's thirsty she will have it if she needs it

Have an amazing time on your holidays and don't forget your factor 50!! And reapply it all the time 

Nic
Xx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks so much, we have family there too. 

Is there mosquito repellent that can be used on babies?

xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll have a look around for you and get back to you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Here you are

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B008C7B0PM

Nic
Xx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks that's great x


----------

